

Job Jumpers Need Not Apply - theaccordance
http://www.builtinchicago.org/blog/job-jumpers-need-not-apply

======
chrisbennet
Loyalty is a 2 way street and employees can no longer depend on their loyalty
to be returned. It's not just the companies that lay off people to make their
numbers look good - it's also great companies that fail through no fault of
their own.

A company needs to supply the things that people would leave in order to get:
better pay, interesting work and learning opportunities that let them grow
professionally. Companies need to accept that it may be impossible for them to
meet these needs indefinitely and be happy for the profitable association
between company and employee while it lasts.

------
greenyoda
Another recent posting on HN illustrates why employees may have valid reasons
for leaving a company after a short time:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8963198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8963198)

Companies that treat their employees like this shouldn't be surprised when
their employees suddenly quit.

